# HOW WOULD YOU ANSWER THIS QUESTION TO YOUR CLIENTS/POTENTIAL CLIENTS... PLEASE HELP!



## Monica Fermin (Apr 13, 2009)

First of all, I want you to know I just started my photography business.  I've started with friends and family and the word is spreading like crazy!  I've been pretty busy for it being a side business... not complaining, don't get me wrong! 

Now I have a dilemma....

I have been asked this question a few times now.  I've been able to changed the subject or not get into detail with friends, family and clients when they ask me "Where do you get your prints from?"

But I just received an email from my husband's cousin asking me this question.  She says someone from her office is a photobug and was wondering who I use.  I'm not sure she's telling me the truth as to why she's asking.  

I just don't want to have to repeat myself over and over as to why these prints are so cheap for me to have done and why I am marking up my prices as much as I do.  

Another frequent question I've heard is "How much do you pay for the prints?"   Uhh...?/?  Why do people feel the need to ask me this?  These are my prices.. why do you need to know how much I get them for and how much I'm making off of them?  arrrgghhhh... Someone please direct me!


----------



## DRoberts (Apr 13, 2009)

I would just tell them that you don't provide that information as part of your business protocol. If potential clients make an issue of you not telling them, then simply and politley tell them that they are free to seek another photographer for their needs.


----------



## bdavis (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with the above, you really don't have to tell them. 

For example, you dont go into a store and ask them where they get there stuff and for how much do you? Probably not, and if so, they wouldnt tell you anyways...it would ruin business. Just do as DRoberts said!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 13, 2009)

Tell them that the cost of the ink & paper is $0.39 (or whatever) but the cost of the photo itself is $20 (or whatever).


----------



## adolan20 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't see how that's anyone's business but your own.  That's just like asking how much someone gets paid.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 13, 2009)

Monica:

As a photographer, your value comes in _providing a skill to people who don't have that skill themselves._

In other words, I'm not going to pay $500 for a family portrait if I'm capable of shooting one myself. But I'm not capable... so therefore I have to pay the price.

To look at it another way... you are not selling just pictures. You are selling _memories._ Memories that would be lost forever if you, Monica, weren't there to capture them with your camera.

And that's why it shouldn't matter one bit how much you pay for your prints.

Good luck.


----------



## Monica Fermin (Apr 13, 2009)

I pretty much feel the same way as everyone one here...  I guess my question is, how do I say "It's none of your business" nicely?


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 13, 2009)

Just tell them you print them yourself. Problem solved lol. Or tell them it's the secret of your business. That's what I tell people at the place I work at when they don't know what's on the buffet (and neither do I) I just tell them it's the chef's secret, lol. It always works and the customer gets a good laugh


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just tell them that you could tell them, but then your GIANT SIG FILE would have to kill them. 

In all honesty, I've had to answer this a few times now and I tell people where I get my prints done. I've not had anyone question the $9 discrepancy for a 4x6 photo, though.


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2009)

When they ask where, I just tell them I have a few professional labs who I work with. If someone asked me my cost, well, thats none of their business. lol I would tell them that that information is not available as this is a business. They wouldnt go out to eat and ask the chef how much their $25 steak was, would they? lol


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> Just tell them that you could tell them, but then your GIANT SIG FILE would have to kill them.
> 
> In all honesty, I've had to answer this a few times now and I tell people where I get my prints done. I've not had anyone question the $9 discrepancy for a 4x6 photo, though.



$9? Mine is like $32! lol  They might do a double take at that.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Apr 13, 2009)

> $9? Mine is like $32!



HA!  I got y'all beat.  A normal electrical socket costs about  40 cents.  If I go to your house and change a "bad" socket, I get $75!  Woo hoo!!

Actually, I guess it all depends on what you are willing to pay.  I'll be honest, I don't care if it's Annie Liebowitz herself, I'm not going to pay more than X dollars for a freakin' print.


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sarah23 said:


> $9? Mine is like $32! lol  They might do a double take at that.



My price list edges up on that towards the 8x10's, but not the 4x6's. Oddly, I've had no one order 4x6 prints.


----------



## itznfb (Apr 13, 2009)

next time i go to Ruth's Chris Steakhouse i'm going to ask which farm they get their steak from, and how much they paid for it per cut.

honestly, that's just a rude question in my opinion.


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 13, 2009)

Actually, most decent steak houses will tell you exactly where they source their beef. Many higher-end restaurants these days make it a point of telling you _on the menu _what farm everything comes from_._(Not the price per item, though, I will admit.)


----------



## milavidal (Apr 14, 2009)

i get people hinting at me trying to find out where I get my prints..and all I say is "I get them done at a professional lab" There are plently around and if they want to know so bad, that much information should be enough that they can get their minds working and look up a yellow book or something...I haven't had anyone insist me about lab info though....just hints and such


----------



## Monica Fermin (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, so far, I haven't answered her email in which she specifically is asking me where I get my prints form.. hoping that will be a big hint.. .you just don't ask those questions...  

I found my lab on here!  I had a few suggestions but more on one lab.  I must admit, ithey are pretty good  .......Hmm.. maybe that's what I'll suggest.  She can refer her co worker to this forum... ya?

PS.. sorry about my BIG SIG File..  will work on that


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 14, 2009)

Back when I was selling prints, that would come up now and then from customers buying large prints. My answer was always along the lines of:

Where do you get the prints made?:
"Different labs, depending upon the specific file"  or "Several different labs, but I'm pretty particular about it"

On the cost question, I always put on a big smile and said:
"Good labs aren't cheap and the price can vary. What makes you ask that?"  

I found this approach to be effective without creating undo tension or hard feelings with my customers.

Marc


----------



## andrew99 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just don't tell them Costco.


----------



## sarahp (Apr 15, 2009)

When asked this question I say that I use a "Pro Lab" for my customer orders - that they only accept orders from people who are in business.  I then refer them to mpix or costco and tell them that I use them for snapshots, etc.  Works.


----------



## Chairman7w (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL!!!!  That one caught me off guard - heh, funny stuff!



rufus5150 said:


> Just tell them that you could tell them, but then your GIANT SIG FILE would have to kill them.


----------



## msf (Apr 16, 2009)

You dont have to tell them anything, just say its a trade secret. : )

And when someone complains about paying $$ for a $ print, just tell them they are not paying for the paper, but rather paying for your skill, equipment rental, and time.    People dont generally complain about paying an electrician $$$ for a job saying that the parts only cost $.  They expect to pay $$$ when they hire a pro.  Its sad some complain when it comes to photography, but they just have to be educated. : )


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2009)

I take a rather different approach normally. When I quote prices to clients it is a price for the negative/digital file. If they want me to provide the prints, I then give them options: I tell them that if they want high-end archival prints, I will get them done at either lab 'X' or 'Y' and the cost per print will be 'Z' (Their cost to me plust a mark-up). If they want a whole slew of prints to send out to all the cousins, I can get them done at Wal-mart for <$1.00 per 4x6.


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2009)

The first thing I would do is calm down, quit shouting and turn off the caps lock.

I'm going back to the start of the thread and read what it's about now. I'll probably be back, see you in a few.

Like others, I just say (it's no big deal), "I have business accounts with several pro labs. If you have some snapshots you want printed, I recommend an online company called Mpix. They make nice prints, have good customer service and offer a pretty good range of products. Will you be paying with cash or using your charge card for todays charges."


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 17, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> My price list edges up on that towards the 8x10's, but not the 4x6's. Oddly, I've had no one order 4x6 prints.



I hate 4x6's...so I have them priced the same at 5x7's. (it just says 5x7 and smaller $35 on my price sheet) Somehow people still end up buying them, but not often.


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 17, 2009)

So .... where do you get them printed?

Gary


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 18, 2009)

I tell all my clients, especially those that get a printable cd as I want the work to be correct and crappy print houses dont cut it. 

Your price per print is irrelevant, clients pay for your work/time/expertise, not just a print, its a Professional print which you create, dont worry about it, if your good enough they'll pay whatever. H


----------



## guitarkid (Apr 20, 2009)

I never had anyone ask what my cost was. That's wrong, and odd. I will say a professional lab that caters to pro photo studios on the west coast, which is true. If anyone asks what my price is I would tell them we are competitively - priced and pretty much break even on print sales. 

on the side...I'm not in business to sell prints, it's just an add-on for the couples' convenience.....which, is the truth. We don't get many print sales and from what we get, it's just enough to put gas in the tank at times. They get the disc, and do with it what they want. most print sales are from people out of state.....


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 20, 2009)

You know, I have never had anyone ask me how much my prints cost me, but I have had people ask what lab because they love the quality of my prints, or because they wanted to get some of their own prints on metallic paper and couldn't find anywhere.

As far as the cost, I really don't know if I would have a problem telling them what they cost (even though it isn't any of their business), I'm not selling them the ink and paper.  I am selling them a memory.  I mean, I can buy a pair of scissors for $5, but I'm not going to cut my hair with them.  I go to the lady that charges me $65 for an hour of her time....  We won't even get into hair color...


----------



## jmborkowski (Apr 25, 2009)

Personally, I think this is yet another reason the "make most of your money in high-margin prints" model is no longer valid.


----------



## Chairman7w (Apr 26, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> I'm not selling them the ink and paper. I am selling them a memory. I mean, I can buy a pair of scissors for $5, but I'm not going to cut my hair with them. I go to the lady that charges me $65 for an hour of her time.... We won't even get into hair color...


 
I love that!


----------



## photogoddess (May 6, 2009)

Monica Fermin said:


> "Where do you get your prints from?"



From one of several professional labs that do not sell to the general public. If pressed, I let them know that prints are of a higher quality that what they would get at Walmart, Costco, etc...





Monica Fermin said:


> "How much do you pay for the prints?"



Well... I didn't sign up for non profit status and it's the image that they are paying for, not the piece of paper. Of course I word it politely but it basically consists of 'Mark up varies by product' Insert big  here.


----------



## NateS (May 6, 2009)

I can't keep it a secret as to where my prints come from....I use Zenfolio with the price sheets markup....they don't know my cost, but when they get their prints it comes in a big MPIX box.  With any common sense they could go to mpix.com and find the prices out.  However, they can either not order the pictures I took of them, or order them and as long as your prices are competitive with your local market, they will have to pay the price for prints whether you shoot the shots or a competitor shoots the shots.

I would never flat out tell them that it costs me .19 a print for a 4x6 or 1.99 for an 8x10....


Oh, and I way undercharge.  You guys are charging 10-35 per 4x6?  I guess it's my small town market, but I could never get that around here.  TO stay with our local market I have to charge about $10 for an 8x10 (town of under 4,000 people though).


----------



## Mike_E (May 6, 2009)

Tell them that the prints are free but you charge $155/hr for labor, business expenses and taxes. 



And yes that IS the family rate.  ;P


----------



## rufus5150 (May 6, 2009)

NateS said:


> I can't keep it a secret as to where my prints come from....I use Zenfolio with the price sheets markup....they don't know my cost, but when they get their prints it comes in a big MPIX box.



Does it really? I was under the impression that drop-shipped stuff come in a box that bears no marking by Mpix. That should hold for zenfolio orders as well, but it might be good to verify. From their page here: Mpix.com - Shipping Information

this:



> Let us drop ship your order at no additional charge. All drop shipments feature white label packaging with no reference to Mpix. A packing list will be included that shows the order number and the items included - there is no reference to price.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 6, 2009)

"How much do you pay for prints"
Answer: I pay with blood, sweat and tears. I start paying about a week before the wedding and finish paying when you are happy.

Not going to win you friends I know, but it's the truth. Say it with a smile on your face.

www.nicholasjamesphotography.co.uk


----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 6, 2009)

In reference to my previous reply, I see now that Zenfolio advertises they use MPIX if you use them through ZF. What a bummer.


----------



## CrimsonFoxPhotography (Jun 8, 2009)

I've yet to get the question how much, but I was once asked where.  My reply was to the tune of many of the previous post: it depends on the need.  I do think it's a rather rude thing to ask in some ways (the money, especially), but I understand why some people do.  Even with quality work, so people are insecure about the fact that, in their eyes not us professionals, you're making a print that they can just get at Wal-Mart or Walgreens for way cheaper.."Why should I pay you for a print when I paid you to take the pictures already?"  A recent blog posts of mine talks about this growing digital culture hence the expectations of people that us professionals must fight against; it's three pages long but I hope people can take the time to read it and chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 11, 2009)

It's an amazing situation and I agree with you all about asking a chef how much they pay for a steak etc. When someone asks about the price of a print they are really asking about the cost of paper, ink and processing. I have not had this situation but can see how totally frustrating it must be. considering the real costs are paper, ink, processing, investment in equipment (and it's depreciation), time at shoot, time spent in manipulation of image, talent, travel time and fuel costs traveling to shoot, buying lunch, paying an assistant, paying a good proportion in taxes, years of study....am I getting boring yet?

www.nicholasjamesphotography.co.uk


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> In reference to my previous reply, I see now that Zenfolio advertises they use MPIX if you use them through ZF. What a bummer.


You can set up your Zenfolio so there is no reference to Mpix and Mpix will gladly drop ship your clients orders in non-branded packaging.


----------



## a.rilley (Jun 20, 2009)

If they ask you where you get your prints from, you can just tell them you do the printing yourself (but be ready to have a list of materials you used ready). 

They're paying you for both your service and the prints.. so it shouldn't matter what you're paying for the prints. As Jim has said, they're paying you to do something they can not.. it shouldn't matter how much YOU are paying for it. Just don't ever let someone haggle you unless they're reasonable/if it's necessary!


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 20, 2009)

DON'T TELL THEM! But if you must.
Explain that the price is not so much for the print itself, but rather
for the services rendered. The time to shoot, edit and print.
People do not take into consideration the actual hourly rate.
I added it up one time and realized a 10 hour wedding shoot pays over 100 an hour.
But I do not tell them anything unless I absolutely have to.
I have contracts with people who refer me business and the first line of the contract states "At no time will the person named discuss pricing information with potential source of business." People do not realize the actual cost photographer have.

Daniel Sach
Sachphotography Fine Art Photography The homepage of Daniel Sach and his photography Company


----------

